# No power - Gaggia Baby Twin



## aecus (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

all of a sudden, my Gaggia Baby Twin has stopped working.

Brewed a lot of cups on sunday night (about 10 which is pretty heavy usage I guess...) and on monday morning the machine wouldn't start. No lights lighting up, no pump noise, nothing.

I bought a new thermal fuse and replaced the old one, without any result.

Anyone have any idea what the problem may be?

Best regards, Aecus


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you checked the fuse in the plug?


----------



## aecus (Mar 17, 2015)

Norvin said:


> Have you checked the fuse in the plug?


No, but I have tried using another cable and also tried another outlet, so the cause of the problem is likely the machine itself.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if not thermal fuse could be CPU


----------



## aecus (Mar 17, 2015)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> if not thermal fuse could be CPU


OK, is it possible to tell if it is? I'd rather not spend money on new CPU if it isn't faulty.


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine made a loud buzzing sound while brewing, louder than normal. I turned it off and turned it back on seems to have gone away. Any thoughts?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

bennydee said:


> Mine made a loud buzzing sound while brewing, louder than normal. I turned it off and turned it back on seems to have gone away. Any thoughts?


A Bee?


----------

